# My crazy life



## CatahoulaBubble (Jan 22, 2022)

I feel like I'm on a crazy rollercoaster and have no idea where it's going to stop. Thankgiving was the getting of the puppy, Riddick. Christmas was braving the winter storms and driving across country to be with family. New Years was braving ice and snow to get back home. Between Christmas and New Years my landlord sold my duplex to a property management company so everything has been messed up with payments and deposits and getting everything in order. Now the property management company called me yesterday and said I have to be out by March even though my signed lease is until Sept. I've been house hunting for 3 years but I live in Washington State and housing prices are absolutely through the sky. I can't afford anything here. So my family has been telling me to move back to Missouri. I really didn't want to go back as I really love it here in Washington but since I got the notice that I need to be out by the end of March I went through the Missouri listings again. A coming soon popped up and seems like it has everything I want. Rural area, 3 acres, 2 bedrooms, 3 bath, 3 car garage, fireplace and more. The Pics looked good and the description sounded good so I made an offer on the house today with contingencies of course. My sister is going to go view it Friday when the listing becomes active just to do a smell check and make sure things are as good as they seem. So in this rush of madness I might be closing on a house and moving to Missouri in 60 days.  I'm devastated and exhilarated all at the same time. On top of all that my job changed and now I'm having to take a crash training course to become a technician but thankfully the job can be done remotely and HR approved my move to another state.   I've not made any soap at all and I'm contemplating doing a moving liquidation sale on my website so I don't have to move a bunch of soap with me.


----------



## gww (Jan 22, 2022)

I can not believe any one ever purposely left mo.
Cheers
gww


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 22, 2022)

Good Luck to you. Moving is so hard and liquidating supplies is not easy either. At least the amount I had was not. I hope it all turns out well for you.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Jan 22, 2022)

Aww- I hate to hear about all your stress, but perhaps something wonderful will come with all the changes.   Good luck with your move and enjoy being near your family again.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 22, 2022)

First, that puppy is adorable. I'm sorry that the move is happening in a way that is not by your choice. There is something to be said for living in a place you love, but there is something to being close to family too. Best of luck!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jan 26, 2022)

Well the sellers' agent came back and said they aren't going to be reviewing any offers until Monday 01/31.  So now I'm a nervous wreck because I really can't afford to get into a bidding war. I was trying to go for a first time home buyer's program to help with the down payment assistance but because the home is a manufactured home I can't get the grant so now I have to come up with the down payment myself. I do have the down payment but unfortunately I don't have enough to get into a really high bidding war. AAAHHH! It's so nerve wracking!  And in the mean time I am still just shoving things into boxes.


----------



## glendam (Jan 27, 2022)

Was there a clause in the lease contract saying they can terminate it at anytime?  Read it carefully and stand your ground if there is not any provision for that, as they would be in violation of contract.  Try and find out about your local laws and see what legal options you have, seek a lawyer for advice if needed.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jan 27, 2022)

glendam said:


> Was there a clause in the lease contract saying they can terminate it at anytime?  Read it carefully and stand your ground if there is not any provision for that, as they would be in violation of contract.  Try and find out about your local laws and see what legal options you have, seek a lawyer for advice if needed.


There's not but when they inspector did the inspection on the house he noted that the wiring and plumbing are outdated so the owner is using that as a loophole to get us out early. Basically they are saying that the house isn't safe to live in (even though I've lived here for 20 years).


----------



## glendam (Jan 27, 2022)

intereresting.  I know some things were not up to current code in our house but didn’t possess a risk.  I hope he has something in writing from an expert stating it is not safe indeed, and then be willing to reimburse your for the risk he has knowingly put you through all these years.


----------



## maryloucb (Jan 27, 2022)

Wow! That's a lot! I wish you luck on your home buying adventure and relocation. Real estate seems to be crazy all over right now. The puppy is adorable and I love his name!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jan 27, 2022)

glendam said:


> intereresting.  I know some things were not up to current code in our house but didn’t possess a risk.  I hope he has something in writing from an expert stating it is not safe indeed, and then be willing to reimburse your for the risk he has knowingly put you through all these years.


Well the new owner just bought it Jan 1st so he's not culpable for what the previous landlord did. I'm trying to negotiate an early move out settlement but I can't be too picky because they can just declare the house uninhabitable and have the marshall remove us.


----------



## AliOop (Jan 28, 2022)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Well the new owner just bought it Jan 1st so he's not culpable for what the previous landlord did. I'm trying to negotiate an early move out settlement but I can't be too picky because they can just declare the house uninhabitable and have the marshall remove us.


Thank you for clarifying all that. I was about to share, from a lawyer's perspective, that a new owner has no legal right to cancel an existing lease, and in fact, is legally bound to honor all leases in place at the time of purchase. 

However, if the house is condemnable under local code, that does put a different spin on things. Have you talked to a local attorney to confirm that what they are claiming as "uninhabitable" is really something for which they can evict you? I'm just wondering if they are blowing smoke at you in an attempt to bluff their way through this. 

Of course, I don't blame you if you'd rather not put the energy into pushing back. Sometimes being legally right doesn't change the fact that you may simply lack the bandwidth to do anything about it. There is no shame in that at all, and in that case, your approach of working with the new owner is very smart.

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Moving is hard under the best of circumstances.


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Feb 1, 2022)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Well the new owner just bought it Jan 1st so he's not culpable for what the previous landlord did. I'm trying to negotiate an early move out settlement but I can't be too picky because they can just declare the house uninhabitable and have the marshall remove us.


Good grief, so unfair.  Best wishes to you for all you're going through. Keep us posted.

Puppy is so cute. And it is great that your job is "portable."


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Feb 9, 2022)

Well the original house I made the offer on the inspection came back with all sorts of corners cut. Basically they just put a pretty face on an old crumbling mess so there's no way my lender will finance the place. 

My sisters have gone out and looked at 5 other houses for me but they just have too much wrong with them so I had to pass. I don't want to pay for another inspection just to find out a house doesn't pass muster with the finance company and the sellers in all of these cases are just selling as is.  Some people are putting in  cash offers and $50K in escrow. I can't compete with that at all.  

The clock is ticking away and the management company is calling me about getting out.   There's another house that goes on the market Thursday that looks like it will be a good house. It's further away from my family but it's in my price range and seems like it will be a good fit. My mom is going out tomorrow to look at it but they are doing these quick viewings where a house goes on the market for less than a day and all offers have to be submitted by 8pm that night.  I've got my offer all ready to go and I added a letter to the seller to hopefully get my offer to stand out. So I guess I will know by Friday at 10pm if they accepted my offer.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Apr 3, 2022)

Well, 7 offer later and I finally got an offer accepted. I had to work with the property management people and the new owner to just let me stay until I found a place. So I made my offer last week on the 7th house and they accepted it and they wanted to close in 30 days. 

The house is really nice. It's a 2 bedroom 1 bath on 6.91 acres of fenced and cross fenced land with pasture, a pond, and a raised bed garden. There's a small shop that I plan on expanding and turning into my soap making building so I don't have to store everything in the house and make soap in my kitchen anymore so that's a plus.  

So my closing date is 04/25. My moving truck will be here 04/20 so I can load the non-living things into that truck and then it will arrive at the new house on May 9th or May 10th. Then I'm loading up a smaller moving truck with the living critters and plants and driving 2000 miles to the new home. So 4 dogs, 3 cats, 25 chickens, 6 ducks, 1 goose, and 2 tortoises plus all of my plants will be loaded and transported from Washington to Missouri. My sister is coming out to drive the truck while I drive my car. Hopefully we can do it in 2 days so the animals aren't stressed any more than they have to be. The weather is still cool so no one should overheat. 

I've got 17 days to finish getting the house packed up and boxed so it can all go on the moving truck. I haven't made soap in ages because of all this craziness going on. I have packed up all of the soap and soap making supplies so they are ready to go. I've temporarily shut down ordering on my website since I can't exactly fill any orders while I'm in transit. The inspection on the house was done Friday and only a few minor things were found. The inspection on the well and septic tank are tomorrow on Monday. Then the appraisal is on Tuesday. Hopefully everything goes well because I feel like it's too late to stop everything in motion.


----------



## Catscankim (Apr 3, 2022)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Well, 7 offer later and I finally got an offer accepted. I had to work with the property management people and the new owner to just let me stay until I found a place. So I made my offer last week on the 7th house and they accepted it and they wanted to close in 30 days.
> 
> The house is really nice. It's a 2 bedroom 1 bath on 6.91 acres of fenced and cross fenced land with pasture, a pond, and a raised bed garden. There's a small shop that I plan on expanding and turning into my soap making building so I don't have to store everything in the house and make soap in my kitchen anymore so that's a plus.
> 
> ...


Everything happens for a reason! This sounds like a dream house. Good luck with it. I'm in love with your description of it ❤❤❤


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Apr 20, 2022)

Well the moving truck is here and I'm still not all packed because apparently after 20 years I've collected a whole bunch of crap. On top of that I keep finding soaping supplies every time I open a cabinet or drawer. How in the world did I end up with so much stuff?! 

 It's getting there though and I'm hoping to have everything done by Monday when they come to pick up the trailer with the non-living stuff. I meet with the notary on Friday at 2pm to sign all of the documentation and then  Monday is closing day. 7 days from now I hit the road and head to my new home.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 20, 2022)

Good Luck to you. I am still waiting on my move.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 20, 2022)

Good luck with your move and new home.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 20, 2022)

Congrats and safe travels.


----------



## AliOop (Apr 21, 2022)

Congrats! Can’t wait for an update on your new soap room.


----------



## Megan (Apr 21, 2022)

Hope the move goes safely and smoothly!


----------



## earlene (May 3, 2022)

How did your critters take the move?  I do the 2000 miles from Illinois to the West Coast fairly often, but have yet to do it with one Kitty Baby.

I hope all is well and you are beginning to settle in, although it sounded like your belongings aren't there yet, so what are you sleeping on?


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (May 29, 2022)

It's been a hectic and disorganized month but all of the animals made it alive but 2 weeks after I got everyone settled in my oldest duck Buttercup passed away. She was 11 years old which is old for a duck and at least she got to die in green pasture and she got to swim in the pond before she passed away. 

As for everyone else they are all settled in. My soap workroom is currently a temporary chicken coop because the "barn" on site was not predator proof so until I can get a barn put in that is safe for everyone they are being locked in my workroom at night. 

The moving truck arrived last week so now every room is full of boxes. Soap stuff is scattered in every room. Sadly all of my storage furniture like bookshelves, pantry cabinets, and my soap cabinets all got damaged by the movers. There was quite a bit of damage done by the movers. I could curse the world blue on those guys. Ugh! They caused such a headache for me. But the truck movers were efficient and helpful. It was just the guys that were hired to pack the truck that sucked. 

Anyway we are here and moved in and I'm working my way through all of my stuff and trying to get everything organized. I've been heading out on weekends to hit garage sales to try and replace my storage cabinets and shelves so that I can finish unpacking. 

My former neighbor got me a housewarming gift of honey bees so 2 weeks ago I picked them up and put them into their new home here at the farm. They've been going crazy with gathering nectar so I'm going to have to add a second deep on soon. 

Overall life on the farm is pretty good. There's some work that needs to be done but nothing super urgent except the need for a zero turn lawn mower because I have 6 acres to mow.


----------



## dibbles (May 29, 2022)

What a beautiful place - it looks perfect for your family. Congrats, I'm glad everyone is settling in.


----------



## earlene (May 29, 2022)

Lovely.  I am sorry that your furniture was damaged, but the place looks so pleasant!  Sad about Buttercup, but she actually survived the move!  How nice that she had some time to enjoy the new home for 2 weeks before going to Duck Heaven.

Good to hear from you.


----------

